# Mesquite Clock



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is a fast, fun project Luna Ford showed me years ago. No special tools or skills needed! All you need is a lathe and a 3/8" Forstner bit. The inserts can be found at Klock Kit or other clock shops and are not that expensive. This is a great gift idea too! Keep those tools sharp! gb

http://www.klockit.com/depts/ClockInserts/dept-3.html


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

looks cool jim...


sweep up those chips... we're almost smokin over here...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

What a clever idea. That's a real beauty Jim.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, that IS cool...Ya almost got me inspired.........but not QUITE..!! LOL


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Jim, looks like you been spending most of your time in the shop and not fishing. Karen is going to be psst. Better get out on the water.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

redfish bayrat said:


> Jim, looks like you been spending most of your time in the shop and not fishing. Karen is going to be psst. Better get out on the water.


LOL...if you guys would take some of this @^%$ wind we are having, we could get on the water!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I made a couple for desk pen displays, fun projects. I'm still looking for a nice flat piece of mesquite for the wall clock


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

How big of a piece do you need Bill? We have a few old growth mesquites on my deer lease that were pushed over a couple of years ago by a dozer. I would imagine near the base they are 16-18" diameter, maybe more, maybe less. I'm not sure how long dead mesquite lasts, but I'm assuming they are still OK since it is such hard wood. Might go thru a couple of chains cutting a plug out of one though...LOL

That clock is fantastic galvbay.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

HP if you were willing to drag it back, we would all line up for a chunck!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

How do you get the clock recessed in the wood? Looks good and I have a nice piece of wood for this.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> How do you get the clock recessed in the wood? Looks good and I have a nice piece of wood for this.


I used a Forstner bit. The hard part for me was to secure the piece using towels so the vise would not scratch the wood finish. I marked the bit with tape so I knew how deep to drill. Made several dry fits and it was all done. The first one I glued into place LOL Then 30 minutes later remembered these used batteries LOL The others I just made sure it was a tight fit so the batteries could be replaced.

The wood I'm looking for to make the wall clocks differ. One of the mistletoe would look good but any large enough so I can cut out shapes woud also be fine. My wife wants one for the kitchen in the shape of Texas. They only need to be 1/2 inch thick.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

After a lot of trial and error, I came up this this method of drilling in those round projects. I clamp a sacrificial board to the drill press and run the Forstner bit about 3/8" deep. This hole will 'index' and center the hole for the clock kit. To knock down the edge for the clock to fit properly...I keep the same set up and run a sanding disk to face a small face/lip. It's a fun, fast and cheap project...pefect for those quick gifts. gb

ps...It's HOT, HOT, HOT in that shop!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Great tip on the sacrificial board and sanding disk. It is nice to see how these great pieces are made.


----------

